# Planned breedings



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

there are a few dog breeders on this forum , it would be interesting if they could post what breedings they plan on doing soon (especially the ones they are exited about) and what they are trying to produce. Maybe even a little backround/history on the pedigree.

and not necessarily just the gsd, malinois, dutchy, rotty etc but maybe some sheep dogs and hunting dogs as well?


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

You'll find most on their individual website.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The neighbor down the street is breeding some unpapered cockapoos. I saw him at the mailboxes and he's super excited. He asked me if I wanted a pup. It was hard not to laugh.#-o


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Ryan Venables said:


> You'll find most on their individual website.


 
not all of them. could have been a fun and interesting thread


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> not all of them. could have been a fun and interesting thread


 
If shyness or modesty did not prevail :-\"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Silly me for always thinking that the person who was interested in information was the one that did the actual looking for it.... 

I must have been doing things wrong all these years?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Silly me for always *thinking* that the person who was interested in information was the one that did the actual looking for it....
> 
> I must have been doing things wrong all these years?


i *think* the person who starts the thread should be able to delete posts that have nothing to do with the original post/question

i love how we all do this *thinking* thing


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello Michael
you must see it in a way like it have happen with you. your parents have for sure been exited to get you, after you was born they have been more happy than before. you are real interested in everything. with me it was different ,my parents have stop making babys because i was to different


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Hello Michael
> you must see it in a way like it have happen with you. your parents have for sure been exited to get you, after you was born they have been more happy than before. you are real interested in everything. with me it was different ,my parents have stop making babys because i was to different


or you could have posted this, and explained why you added yoshy into your bloodlines 
_
removed link to litter announcement _

so much more interesting then post about me! just saying if your going to post something on the thread anyways ..........


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

and then could have posted this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iaRpYzfpew


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

WDF already has a section for puppies and litter anouncements.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=4


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> or you could have posted this, and explained why you added yoshy into your bloodlines
> 
> http://www.staatsmacht.com/Breedings.html
> 
> so much more interesting then post about me! just saying if your going to post something on the thread anyways ..........


Why should Stephen just randomly come on a forum and say, "Hey guys, here's my website. By the way I added Yoshy because..."

This isn't Craigslist, and if you're interested in his kennel, you Google the name, find the website and contact them through there with your questions. Not WDF.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

In fact, in Corgis (my other breed), most respectful folks don't even HAVE a website. So you find their information on our national breed club, and you go out and he involved in events and become a member of your local breed club.

You actually have it very easy that so much information on working dogs is readily available through the Internet. You don't even have to leave your chair for most of your learning, but you still have to try.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

hey my neighbor is gonna have a litter of Bichon's shortly, another will have Chihuahaus soon, and I think the guy next door is going try to breed his 2 fat English bulldogs together in the fall...


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Err, duplicate. I was hastily trying to edit my post on my phone and I ended up just quoting myself.

Because I'm that cool


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> i *think* the person who starts the thread should be able to delete posts that have nothing to do with the original post/question
> 
> i love how we all do this *thinking* thing


You think? Well thats a first! :roll:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't want to tell you how to sell your dogs on here but when I visiit the Lesistungshundeforum in Germany I see numerous pups / dogs for sale:

Schäferhundwelpen aus Leistung

Airedale`s aus super Leistungszucht

Dsh-Welpe nach Fero aus dem Elbtal/Vina vom dunklen Zwinger

Welpen nach Keanu vom Hessenstein
tiefdunkelgraue vielversprechende Welpen nach Oetzi von der Staatsmacht

These are just a few of them that appear each day / week / month.

There is a special forum for them.

It might be that we have far more breeders and clubs in Europe but, in my opinion, if you have something to sell you offer it publicly? Otherwise how would I know about face lifting and anti-wrinkle cream?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> WDF already has a section for puppies and litter anouncements.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=4


Thank you, Sue. 

I was just about to say that when I saw your post.


----------

